# New to smoking in the Philippines



## kano in ilocos (May 10, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am a retired american living here in paradise. I am in the process of shipping a pellet grill oer from the states. I am here to learn and hopefully share my experiences in the future. 


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Happy to have you join the group!

Al


----------



## submariner (May 11, 2017)

Welcome and this is the place for smoking info!!!


----------



## tropics (May 11, 2017)

Kano in Ilocos said:


> Hello everyone. I am a retired american living here in paradise. I am in the process of shipping a pellet grill oer from the states. I am here to learn and hopefully share my experiences in the future. 


Some pretty country up that way,my wife and I have a place in Pasay 

Welcome to SMF

Richie


----------



## kano in ilocos (May 11, 2017)

I love it out here. We also have a condo in Paranaque but stay up here in Ilocos Norte most of the time. Manila is just too busy.


----------



## kettlesmoke (Jun 6, 2017)

Kano,

True Value is a good place to find wood chips and pellets. Quite a few branches in Manila...

I have a weber kettle that i bought here in manila, I got myself an A-MAZE-N Tube Smoker for cold smoking, works pretty well..

--


----------



## kano in ilocos (Jun 6, 2017)

I have been able to find wood chips here in the province at Wilcon and Ace Hardware. I will check out True Value next time I am in Manila for pellets. My pellet smoker is on the ship on it's way over. I have 200lbs of pellets coming with it. I would like to find a local alternative though.


----------



## steve bermil (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi guys. I'm new in barbecuing. I hope someone can give me tips on how to properly smoke ribs and brisket and what local wood should I use here in the Philippines. Thanks


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2017)

*







 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful sunny and cool day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------

